# Confused on numbers matching with a 65



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

so what does numbers matching on a 65 mean? some threads say the block should only be date correct, others say the tripower should be stamped. is the data plate the only place the vin is recorded? i was under the impression that numbers matching meant motor, frame, rear end?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They didn't use the vin #s on `65s engines, so date codes are the only way to make it #s matching. The date codes on all the engine parts (block, intake, heads, crank etc) should be about a month or two or three before the build date of the car. My car was built in Jan of 1965 and all the engine parts are dated about Nov of `64. So it would be considered #s matching for `65. They did stamp the vin on the frame though, drivers side, top of the frame, in the trunk area. (where you can't see it without taking the trunk out)
I think it was in `67 (someone correct me if I'm wrong) they started stamping the vin # on the block and tranny.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

"numbers matching" is often used VERY loosely, because everyone wants to think their car is. Ussually I would think of ALL driveline components, and chassis to be correct for a numbers matching, but others will claim it with various non-original parts.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

it means thats the drive train is the same as it came with from the factory new


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> They didn't use the vin #s on `65s engines, so date codes are the only way to make it #s matching. The date codes on all the engine parts (block, intake, heads, crank etc) should be about a month or two or three before the build date of the car. My car was built in Jan of 1965 and all the engine parts are dated about Nov of `64. So it would be considered #s matching for `65. They did stamp the vin on the frame though, drivers side, top of the frame, in the trunk area. (where you can't see it without taking the trunk out)
> I think it was in `67 (someone correct me if I'm wrong) they started stamping the vin # on the block and tranny.
> Hope this helps.


I believe that the last six digits of the VIN number were stamped on the engine blocks starting with 1968 models.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The vin is on a plate mounted to the driver's side door pillar. PHS documentation will verify what your car came with, as well as the VIN. If you're lucky enough to have the Protecto-Plate, it will have both the VIN AND the engine number.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> I believe that the last six digits of the VIN number were stamped on the engine blocks starting with 1968 models.



I just read some documentation that stated, they started stamping V.I.N. numbers on the block in late '67. So Rukee's right, but only by a smidgin.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee's ALWAYS right. He drives the right colored, right-year GTO, with the RIGHT (stock drum) brake system! We'll just have to DEAL with it!


----------

